# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2011



## stormy (29 Mar 2011 às 14:29)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2011 às 14:29)

*Primeiro gostaria de fazer um olhar global sobre o padrão a 15 dias:*

*A evolução da NAO/AO:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Desde Fevereiro que mudamos de padrão, para uma AO/NAO geralmente positivas, algo que os modelos já indicavam no Outono ( nessa altura sob forma de uma aparente mudança para "algo" ainda indefenido..), e que eu já tinha falado em posts anteriores, tal como explicado alguns dos factores que levaram a esta reviravolta.

Modo geral, uma AO/NAO+, para alem de se auto sustentarem ( a AO tem um feedback positivo na NAO  e vice versa), tendem a gerar um padrão que leva ao deslocar das altas pressões subtropicais para norte...portanto..juntando 1+2 conseguirão rapidamente ver que teremos uma situação preferencialmente anticiclonica durante os proximos 15 dias...

Aqui está essa situação ( circulo vermelho assinala a região de alta pressão anomala ):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

...............................

*Analise a curto e médio prazo*

Bom..eu antecipei um Abril frio...porque apesar da entrada num regime de NAO/AO+, não fazia ideia de que a intensidade desse padrão fosse tanta e se manifestasse tão cedo.
Previa um Abril com o AA a W e entrada de sucessivos cavados..portanto um Abril á partida fresco e com bastante actividade.

O padrão actual favorece a entrada de cristas anticiclonicas, com bastante ar quente associado....teremos um evento desses entre amanhã e domingo...em que as temperaturas atingirão valores de 25 a 28º em boa parte do territorio continental.

Já entre domingo e 3f, teremos a passagem de um desses cavados de NW...que trará instabilidade e temperaturas mais frescas, embora cause um influxo de ar quente para a Europa, onde se registarão os primeiros dias primaveris do ano..e tambem activos a nivel de convecção.

Mais para a frente impera a tendecia de temperaturas acima da média...como se vê no ensemble para o litoral centro:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


................................


*Implicações deste inicio quente de Abril*

De um modo simplificado podemos afirmar que a atmosfera de se equilibra...uma situação de AO/NAO+ tende a ser muito estavel, mas normalmente, passadas algumas semanas, costuma dar-se um colapso...as depressões extra tropicais começam a definhar devido á falta de gradiente termico ( o ar frio acumula-se no polo e de lá não sai), isso faz com que o jet enfraqueça e rapidamente se começam a observar grandes sulcos nele, entrando-se numa fase negativa co grandes nucleos depressionarios a alimentarem-se do ar gelido que corre livremente para sul.

Bom...com isto quero dizer que é inevitavel que se entre numa fase negativa na AO/NAO pelo menos na 2a metade de Abril...portanto estou bastante certo que as ultimas duas semanas de Abril e a primeira de Maio venham a ser mais frescas, e eventualmente com o retorno das depressões mais para sul...portanto..levando a tempo instavel e mais tipico do inicio da Primavera.

..................................

*Sasonal*

A nivel sasonal, depois de um Abril proximo ás medias climatologicas, espero um periodo de Maio-Agosto quente...com a NAO/AO+ finalmente a dominarem sendo apenas intercaladas por periodos neutros...teremos grandes entradas da dorsal entre os Açores e o Mediterraneo ocidental/central, com  o AA bem forte a N/NW..
Mas isto terá consequencias...nomeadamente no Outono...que talvez seja bastante activo por cá

Resta-me dizer que estes meus raciocinios estão susceptiveis de grande erro...sou apenas um amador que volta e meia tem uma ideia ou consegue entender algumas destas flutuações da atmosfera...

Abraço


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2011 às 17:39)

Sem tempo para me alongar muito em analises, vim só para dizer que o GFS/12Z de hoje está FANTASTICO para a actividade convectiva entre Sabado e 2f....


----------



## Aurélio (29 Mar 2011 às 20:35)

Olá, 
Creio que o Stormy já disse e concordo com quase tudo o que ele disse excepto numa pequena coisinha em que ambos podemos errar, ou errar um ou outro.
Não resta dúvidas que os proximos 15 dias serão de NAO+, mas contudo não me parece muito credível que haja uma mudança de padrão de NAO + para NAO - na segunda metade.
Contudo acredito que a 2ª metade de Abril traga sim algumas das caracteristicas de cut-offs que se formam por esta altura em Abril e Maio.
Mas claro nestes meses é muito dificil de fazer previsões a mais do que 10 dias.
Cumprimentos, 

PS: Vamos a ver é que implicações tal situação terá no nosso Verão !!


----------



## David sf (29 Mar 2011 às 21:24)

stormy disse:


> Sem tempo para me alongar muito em analises, vim só para dizer que o GFS/12Z de hoje está FANTASTICO para a actividade convectiva entre Sabado e 2f....



Está boa para domingo, segunda não, tem a dorsal muito em cima, convecção só em Marrocos e no Estreito.

Domingo:







Segunda:






De qualquer modo as previsões do GFS são próprias de verão, isos perto de 20ºC a 850 hpa, vento de leste, dias em que se poderia atingir facilmente os 30ºC e isto no inicio de Abril:











Se isto se confirma é inevitável que mais cedo ou mais tarde venham dias de convecção muito forte, extremamente interessantes. Se bem que eu desconfie destas previsões quentíssimas do GFS, lembrem-se do passado verão, da quantidade de vezes que nos punha 45ºC ou mais, e tal nunca aconteceu.

E esta ultima saída é claramente um outlier quente:






ECMWF bem mais comedido no calor, bastante interessante no sábado, mas depois mantém a cut-off nas proximidades e o calor não apertaria tanto como no GFS:











A solução final deverá ficar entre as duas, algo como mostra a média dos ensembles do ECMWF:


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2011 às 22:13)

O dia de Sabado é o que parece ter mais potencial para situações mais intensas...Domingo já não haverá tante energia disponivel, embora os processos dinamicos se mantenham favoraveis até á madrugada de 2f.

*CAPE/LI:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*T potencial*

Nota-se uma zona de advecção de ar com grande conteudo em energia, dada a acção conjunta entre o anticiclone a E e o cavado a NW-W.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Movimento vertical nos niveis medios*

As linhas a preto representam os eixos com maior forçamento dinamico.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Mapa de pressão á superficie e z/t500*

Denota-se a advecção fria em altura, sob o fluxo quente á superficie.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Observando o fluxo na atmosfera pode-se concluir que existe um shear de caracter unidireccional com intensidade moderada, excepto no primeiro kilometro  onde este apresenta alguma direccionalidade.

Dados estes factores, pode-se concluir que as células a formarem-se durante a tarde de Sabado podem ser bastante fortes e podem mesmo criar alguns fenomenos como gustnados ou microbusts, dadas as condições do shear nos niveis baixos.
Estarão organizadas em linhas com movimentação para NE e podem causar precipitação muito forte devido ao relativamente alto conteudo em agua/baixo nivel de condensação da massa de ar presente.

Domingo tambem podem ocorrer algumas situações localmente intensas, embora o periodo entre as 12z de Sabado e as 06z de Domingo me pareça o mais activo.
............................

Quanto ao resto da semana...o GFS/12z é um outliar quente como disse o David, mas em todo caso o mais provavel é a permanencia de tempo bastante tépido com a permanencia da crista em altura.
Havendo mais calor...é possivel que qualquer perturbação que se forme possa dar em convectividade...


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2011 às 00:33)

Ainda estamos muito longe mas fica aqui o registo destas previsões da CAPE + Li
bastante favoráveis para Portugal continental inteiro.






*Zona de Lisboa e Setúbal*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2011 às 17:09)

Atenção: as previsões do estado do tempo, para o próximo fim de semana, para Portugal Continental, particularmente para a região sul, e para o Arquipélago da Madeira devem ter em linha de conta com a entrada de poeiras em suspensão, provenientes do norte de África.

Nada favorável para que venham a ocorrer trovoadas ...


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2011 às 19:14)

Ou é impressão minha ou tudo se esfumou
Lá se foram trovoadas e aguaceiros, talvez para umas pinguinhas


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2011 às 22:25)

1337 disse:


> Ou é impressão minha ou tudo se esfumou
> Lá se foram trovoadas e aguaceiros, talvez para umas pinguinhas



A maior instabilidade deverá concentrar-se no Sábado, dia mais propício para a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas (eventualmente também no Domingo). As previsões de quantidade de precipitação diminuem de norte para sul mas nestas situações podem dar-se aguaceiros dispersos no território, pontualmente fortes em alguns locais.


----------



## beachboy30 (31 Mar 2011 às 23:44)

"Engraçado" no meio disto tudo é esta temperatura quase de Verão, faz uma valente folga Sábado e Domingo, precisamente o fim de semana, e com muito vento à mistura (principalmente Domingo) para voltar a subir a partir de 2ª feira!  Se não é de propósito, quase parece...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Abr 2011 às 18:17)

Apesar do dia espero que aquilo que aqui se disser seja verdadeiro

Para o dia de amanhã e de domingo (principalmente madrugada e início da manhã) será de se esperar alguns aguaceiros espalhados pelo Continente, com maior probabilidade na região do Norte e Centro...
Em relação à ocorrência de trovoadas aqui no litoral norte não há grandes condições para tal, no interior norte e centro bem mais credível que aconteçam descargas eléctricas...
As temperaturas elevadas de hoje e de ontem terão um intervalo, os próximos dias serão bem mais frescos, principalmente em relação à máxima. No entanto prevê-se que a partir de 4ª feira volte novamente a "aquecer"...
Daí para a frente até às 200h parece que estamos "condenados" a bastante estabilidade, com o AA a flectir entre o centro europeu e o ocidente da Europa, aqui no nosso canto...vamos estar bem protegidos em principio...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2011 às 09:18)

Malta, expectativas para esta semana? Não tenho tido folga de testes, e por isso ando TOTALMENTE desinformado.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Abr 2011 às 11:18)

Pedro disse:


> Malta, expectativas para esta semana? Não tenho tido folga de testes, e por isso ando TOTALMENTE desinformado.


Apenas muito calor e talvz alguuma instabilidade a partir de terça...


----------



## stormy (4 Abr 2011 às 11:15)

Boas

Para resumir os proximos 15 dias basta a palavra CALOR...

Uma situação de bloqueio no Atlantico associada a uma AO+ deverá manter a dorsal a uma latitude bastante elevada para a epoca...e numa posição tal que continuará a injectar ar quente sobre a peninsula e grande parte da Europa ocidental.

Sobre os Açores outra realidade...uma região de formação de cavados semi permanentes...

A continuar, a minha teoria de um Abril com temperaturas proximas á media esfumar-se-há...mas a de que abril será convectivamente activo ainda poderá ser concretizada..dependendo do calor/humidade que cheguem nos niveis baixos e da posição do cavado a W ( forçamento dinamico e ar frio em altura).

Bom...deixo a carta entre dia 8 e 18:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tudo vai depender de como se comporta esta "dança" entre o cabado a W e a dorsal aqui sobre a PI...

Na volta...alguma fase em que o cavado se aproxime, dada toda a energia á superficie, é bem capaz de gerar boa actividade convectiva


No logo prazo...mantenho a ideia de que pelo menos os ultimos 10 dias deste mês e os primeiros do proximo serão bem mais frescos e desagradaveis...


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2011 às 12:41)

Entre as 14z e as 21z de hoje, possibilidade de trovoadas fortes e isoladas no interior e no sul.
As zonas com maior probabilidade são os vales do Tejo-Sado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2011 às 12:55)

stormy disse:


> Entre as 14z e as 21z de hoje, possibilidade de trovoadas fortes e isoladas no interior e no sul.
> As zonas com maior probabilidade são os vales do Tejo-Sado.



Exactamente Stormy!!!
Tal como eu tinha suposto e ficado ainda mais confiante depois de ver a imagem satélite!!
Mas ainda faltam as certeza... Pois as nuvens são muito altas...
Podem é haver convecções que nada têm haver com o que já cá está


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2011 às 13:26)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Tal como eu tinha suposto e ficado ainda mais confiante depois de ver a imagem satélite!!



Além da baixa humidade em altura, factor determinante para a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, essa nebulosidade alta que está a entrar na região sul não é tão favorável assim.
São cadáveres marroquinos, que poderão impedir o desenvolvimento de cúmulos, e evitarão que tanta radiação chegue ao solo, evitando que este aqueça tanto.

Todas as outras variáveis são favoráveis. A ver vamos se algo consegue emergir.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Abr 2011 às 14:35)

AnDré disse:


> Além da baixa humidade em altura, factor determinante para a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, essa nebulosidade alta que está a entrar na região sul não é tão favorável assim.
> São cadáveres marroquinos, que poderão impedir o desenvolvimento de cúmulos, e evitarão que tanta radiação chegue ao solo, evitando que este aqueça tanto.
> 
> Todas as outras variáveis são favoráveis. A ver vamos se algo consegue emergir.



Pois é André, com esta humidade tão baixa que está, vai ser muito dificil se formarem


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2011 às 20:10)

Gente, o que posso esperar para esta noite, aqui por Viseu e arredores?


----------



## Rainy (5 Abr 2011 às 20:14)

Bem é só anticiclone até onde a vista alcança, nem sequer uma trovoadasita, e com isto devem apareçer os incêndios


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2011 às 20:22)

E assim se esvaiu mais um dia com possibilidade de instabilidade...ar muito quente e seco nos niveis baixos e medios aliados a um aquecimento diurno pouco significatido dada a nebulosidade alta foram a meu ver as condicionantes maiores.

No entanto caso a "capping boundary" tivesse sido rompida havia boas possibilidades de algum evento localmente intenso..dai o meu aviso


----------



## Aurélio (5 Abr 2011 às 21:56)

stormy disse:


> E assim se esvaiu mais um dia com possibilidade de instabilidade...ar muito quente e seco nos niveis baixos e medios aliados a um aquecimento diurno pouco significatido dada a nebulosidade alta foram a meu ver as condicionantes maiores.
> 
> No entanto caso a "capping boundary" tivesse sido rompida havia boas possibilidades de algum evento localmente intenso..dai o meu aviso



Bem mas esperavam instabilidade no dia de hoje ???

Os modelos não davam nada .... e além disso praticamente não existe nada, tirando uma meras nuvens altas que apenas evitam que aqueçam tanto. 
Bem voltando aos modelos parece que teremos uma situação algo estática nos proximos 10 dias com os modelos a indicarem temperatura entre os 20º e os 28º, ventos de leste/sueste, ceu limpo ou nublado por nuvens altas, devendo esta situação prolongar-se até dia 20 !!
Está-me a parecer que isto pode alterar-se lá para a Páscoa, com um retorno a NAO - e tempo chuvoso assim só para estragar as férias ao pessoal !!


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 01:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Está-me a parecer que isto pode alterar-se lá para a Páscoa, com um retorno a NAO - e tempo chuvoso assim só para estragar as férias ao pessoal !!



Quais férias? 

Não tenho tanta certeza como tens.

Tudo indica que a influência do AA é para durar.


----------



## Rainy (6 Abr 2011 às 16:21)

Espero que não que este calor faz mal durante mais que uma semana


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2011 às 19:53)

Rainy disse:


> Espero que não que este calor faz mal durante mais que uma semana



Mal ao que?


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2011 às 20:07)

Geiras disse:


> Mal ao que?



Mal a quê? Acha bem 25 a 30ºC em Abril, é um desastre para as culturas, e mesmo as pessoas( claro que a maioria gosta de calor, mas se forem como eu que calor só na semana de praia, e de resto quanto frio melhor), acho que não se sentem tão bem como se estivessem 20ºC nesta altura do ano.


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 20:34)

Pedro disse:


> Mal a quê? Acha bem 25 a 30ºC em Abril, é um desastre para as culturas, e mesmo as pessoas( claro que a maioria gosta de calor, mas se forem como eu que calor só na semana de praia, e de resto quanto frio melhor), acho que não se sentem tão bem como se estivessem 20ºC nesta altura do ano.



Já houve anos piores... E tamos na Primavera, os rebentos vão crescer mais rapidamente, há muita água nos solos, etc etc.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Abr 2011 às 20:55)

João Soares disse:


> E tamos na Primavera, os rebentos vão crescer mais rapidamente, há muita água nos solos, etc etc.



Isso só deve funcionar no caso de vegetação com raízes mais profundas, já a rasteira, caso permaneçam estas temperaturas e pouca humidade no ar, o mais certo é vermos o dourado dos campos antes do que seria habitual.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2011 às 20:55)

João Soares disse:


> Já houve anos piores... E tamos na Primavera, os rebentos vão crescer mais rapidamente, há muita água nos solos, etc etc.



Um evento de calor pode ser bom para as culturas ainda mais se houver muita agua no solo...pois aumenta o metabolismo vegetal...mas por outro lado pode criar desequilibrios nas fito hormonas ou outras formas de stress metabolico caso o calor seja excessivo e muito duradouro.

Claro que para certas culturas tropicais ou muito exigentes de calor até pode ser bom ( por exemplo no caso da produção de abacate do algarve..) mas num contexto de culturas tipicas de climas temperados ( como é o que se passa com a maior parte do pais) há alguns efeitos nefastos.

De modo geral..estes episodios são tipicos do nosso clima...portanto em principio deverá correr tudo bem..

Falando de previsão, é esperada a manutenção de tempraturas elevadas até dia 18...depois espero uma mudança...que poderá ser bem grande..

Como já tinha referido antes, a entrada no periodo de AO/NAO+ conjuntamente com a organização de um nucleo estavel da dorsal subtropical, neste caso no NW de Africa, tende a ser uma situação estavel...mas o alinhar de uma AO/NAO+ costumam ter um efeito de feedback positivo que no limite levará ao colapso do sistema...ou seja...passado algum tempo neste regime o padrão tende a ficar instavel e a reverter rapidamente:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A AO vai abaixo...a NAO irá seguir a tendencia...mais instabilidade no jet...um periodo mais fresco de instavel entre dia 18-20 deste mês até inicios de Maio 8 espero eu...).

Aqui o ensemble...e o que eu acho que se vai passar..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Costa (6 Abr 2011 às 21:32)

Praticamente todos os anos em Abril existem episódios de temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC, não vejo aonde está o espanto.


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2011 às 21:47)

Costa disse:


> Praticamente todos os anos em Abril existem episódios de temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC, não vejo aonde está o espanto.



Geralmente já bem no final do mês.

Um exemplo: *Porto (Serra do Pilar):*

Máxima do período 1971-2000 no mês de Abril: 28,9ºC

Máxima de hoje: Ia muito perto dos 31ºC quando deixou de transmitir dados pelas 14h. Mesmo que tenha sido essa a máxima bateu por 2ºC o valor máximo 1971-2000.

Mínima mais alta 1971-2000 em Abril: 17,3ºC

Mínima de hoje: Um pouco acima dos 21ºC, pulverizou em cerca de 4ºC a mínima mais alta 71-00. Ficou cerca de 3,5ºC do valor normal das máximas em Abril (17,7ºC).

Haver uma máxima de 32,4ºC no Alto Minho ou uma mínima tropical no norte do pais a 6 de Abril, podendo não ser inédito, eu duvido que alguém tenha registos. Se alguém tiver pode apresentá-los. Mas para mim estamos a assistir a um fenómeno excepcional, algo de que eu não tenho memória. 

Nos próximos dias o calor deve continuar, apesar de uma ligeira descida no sábado, corrigida com uma pequena subida logo no dia seguinte. As temperaturas só deverão normalizar por volta de dia 15, mas muito provavelmente a chuva manter-se-á afastada durante algum tempo mais. Este Abril vai ser para bater recordes, principalmente a norte, e se não houver nenhum episódio excepcional de frio vai acabar escandalosamente acima da media, provavelmente uns 3/4ºC. Hoje a anomalia em alguns pontos do litoral norte, foi superior a 10ºC.


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Abr 2011 às 22:35)

O "espanto" neste início de mês está na persistência do AA na sua posição de bloqueio em relação à PI e que insiste em não sair. Nem no Verão ele fica tanto tempo nesta posição. Este AA, aliado a uma depressão nos Açores, e a uma (em altura) em Marrocos, traz uma corrente de E/SE sobre nós muito forte e transporta na sua circulação uma massa de ar muito seca e já relativamente quente do norte de África (em conjunto com muita poeira). 

Estas 3 peças em conjunto estão a tornar este Abril num autêntico fenómeno e a deixar Julho e Agosto absolutamente envergonhados. Se isto acontecesse nessa altura, teríamos uma vaga de calor muito parecida com a de 2003, com temperaturas da ordem dos 40ºC no litoral oeste... Nesta altura "fica-se" pelos 30ºC...

De qualquer das formas, o AA começa a perder força para voltar novamente a intensificar-se a partir de Sábado/Domingo, e com a atmosfera já relativamente quente por aqui... espera-nos mais um período de Verão...

Sendo a atmosfera de equilíbrios, este Verão antecipado faz-me suspeitar que o verdadeiro Verão poderá ser mais fresco e instável, com "restos" de frentes a atravessar o país com alguma regularidade... A ver vamos... Mas mais no curto prazo, acredito num Maio instável e até frio, este calor e estabilidade durante tanto tempo nesta altura terá de ser "compensado" brevemente... Minha opinião, pelo menos...


----------



## Rainy (6 Abr 2011 às 23:54)

Espero que tenhas razão porque a chuva tambem é preciosa


----------



## Rainy (7 Abr 2011 às 23:35)

Que se pode esperar pra semana


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2011 às 00:06)

Rainy disse:


> Que se pode esperar pra semana



Para Sábado, com o vento a rodar para oeste, vai haver uma descida da temperatura máxima do ar, *descida *essa que deve ser *bastante acentuada *nas regiões do *litoral oeste*.
No Domingo, com o vento a rodar para o quadrante norte, haverá nova descida de temperatura que deverá ficar próxima dos valores normais do mês de Abril.


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Abr 2011 às 08:59)

De facto, depois de uma semana de autêntico Verão, chegar ao fim de semana e apanhar com estas temperaturas e vento fresco de O/NO para depois voltar a subir BASTANTE logo a partir de 2ª feira... O São Pedro anda a gozar com quem trabalha durante a semana, anda anda...  Já no fim de semana passado aconteceu algo semelhante, mas com o tempo ainda pior... e para a semana que se avizinha, o cenário parece querer repetir-se... É caso para dizer, fim de semana = Abril, durante a semana = Julho/Agosto... .

Este tempo de Verão é tudo menos normal e não faz nada bem tão pouca chuva nesta altura mas... já que o Verão anda aí, chegar ao fim de semana e ver a temperatura descer 6 ou mais graus para voltar a subir o mesmo a partir de 2ª durante a semana inteira... Irrita... Ainda por cima é o 2º fim de semana seguido, e quiçá não irá para 3...

Perdoem-me o desabafo...


----------



## Rainy (12 Abr 2011 às 00:49)

Não percebo os modelos diziam que pra semana já estaria de chuva mas agora adiaram


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2011 às 01:00)

Rainy disse:


> Não percebo os modelos diziam que pra semana já estaria de chuva mas agora adiaram



Tens de perceber... são apenas previsões automáticas, tanto podem prever mau tempo como depois bom tempo (trovoada ). Ainda estamos muito longe, tudo pode voltar a mudar


----------



## Mjhb (12 Abr 2011 às 08:26)

malta, não tenho tempo para acompanhar previsões, alguém me pode dar uma achega das espectativas para esta semana na Figueira da Foz?


----------



## Costa (12 Abr 2011 às 09:18)

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=FIGUEIRA DA FOZ


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2011 às 09:32)

Pedro disse:


> malta, não tenho tempo para acompanhar previsões, alguém me pode dar uma achega das espectativas para esta semana na Figueira da Foz?



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=6&cidadeID=104


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Abr 2011 às 23:25)

E aí está... Mais uma semana bem quente, de fazer envergonhar Julho e Agosto e o próprio Verão mas... uma vez mais durante a semana apenas... A caminho do final da semana já se avizinham alterações para mais fresco... Mais um fim de semana a destoar deste Verão antecipado... E vão 3, se assim se confirmar... Eu não acredito em coincidências mas...  Tenho de falar com o meu chefe para alterar os meus 2 dias de folga do fim de semana para durante a semana...  

De qualquer das formas, está na hora da chuva voltar, é ainda muito cedo para "Verão"... Ou pelo menos durante tanto tempo... A próxima semana já parece querer ser completamente diferente destas...


----------



## Rainy (12 Abr 2011 às 23:56)

Espero que tenhas razão porque já tenho saudades de ver água a escorrer pelas ruas e tudo verdejante


----------



## Aurélio (13 Abr 2011 às 11:48)

Bom dia acordo com os modelos teremos este tempo quente e seco até Sábado, com vento geralmente moderado de Leste em especial aqui no Algarve.
Contudo nesse mesmo dia chegará á Madeira uma depressão com particular relevo em termos de altitude que trará para o dia de Domingo aguaceiros e trovoadas no arquipélago.
Essa depressão ainda que com probabilidade fraca poderá originar a alguma instabilidade pontual nas regiões do interior em Portugal.
Até Domingo os modelos parecem ter algumas certezas do que se passar.
...........................
No dia de Segunda começam os modelos a oscilar isto porque no centro dessa depressão que se formará poderão surgir as chamadas gotas frias, ou seja, em altitude formam-se bolhas de ar muito frio, fortemente causadoras de instabilidade devido ao choque entre massas de ar quente e frio. O surgimento dessas gotas e respectivo deslocamento dessas ainda é uma grande incógnita, e por isso depois de Domingo nada é seguro.
Portanto neste momento o que aparentemente será garantido ainda que na meteorologia nada seja certo, é que no Domingo teremos uma depressão na região na Madeira de influência fraca sobre nós, mas que na Segunda deslocar-se-á para Nordeste e posicionando-se entre a Madeira/Açores/Portugal.
A questão aqui é de que forma afectará-nos, se com expressão em altitude somente, com expressão em superficie, se afectará-nos em termos de crista com expressão em altitude, ou devido ao próprio núcleo da depressão.
Como podem constatar desta minha análise são imensos _ses_ que apenas daqui a 2  dias se esta depressão realmente existir, permitirá tirar conclusões.

Garantido parece ser que no fim de semana o calor vai abandonar-nos


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2011 às 13:33)

Boas

A partir de 2f já teremos alguma instabilidade, acompanhada por uma descida da temperatura para valores mais tipicos para a época.

No Atlantico teremos uma situação complexa, impelida pela entrada da NAO numa fase neutra a negativa, e que se caracterizará pela entrada de sucessivos cavados que gerarão regiões estaveis depressionarias.
No Mediterraneo Ocidental uma crista anticiclonica deverá manter uma zona de fluxos estaveis de origem anticiclonica que deverão causar a permanencia de tempo primaveril sobre boa parte do S da Europa e da Europa central.

Segundo o mapa da media do ensemble do GFS:
( Linha preta- cavado; Circulo preto- depressão em altura; linha vermelha- crista anticiclonica)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Tambem podemos concluir que estaremos numa zona confluente entre a massa de ar quente  e seco a SE, impelida pelo anticiclone, e a entrada de ar subtropical de S/SW co origem no campo depressionario.

Esta situação de convergencia á superficie, aliada ao aquecimento diurno e á humidade disponivel, deverá ser o suficiente para causar convecção dispersa.....mas dada a divergencia nos niveis altos e a presença de algum shear é bem provavel que ocorram alguns eventos mais significativos...

Há que ir seguindo o ESTOFEX

.......................

No longo termo...há a possibilidade deste padrão se manter até inicios ou meados de Maio.

Devo dizer que em termos estatisticos...os anos analogos com este ( que apresentam um padrão atmosferico global semelhante), há boas possibilidades de termos outro periodo mais instavel em Junho...algures na primeira dezena de dias..
Tambem o trimestre JJA costuma ser bastante quente, e o trimestre SON, bastante instavel e com temperaturas amenas.

Resumindo...espero que haja instabilidade entre 18Abr e10/15Mai, tempo mais quente para finais de Maio, alguma instabilidade no inicio de Junho, e um periodo entre 15Jun-15Set com temperaturas acima da media e precipitação abaixo.
O Outono poderá ser quente a normal e moderadamente instavel..


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Abr 2011 às 20:35)

Bem, mas pelo menos DESTA VEZ parece que o calor não se vai embora 6ª feira (como tem sido habitual) e acompanha-nos durante o fim de semana... Já que se vai embora, antes vá 2ª feira e não 6ª .


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2011 às 13:43)

Olha vem aí chuva, mas é baseada em instabilidade por isso vou deixar o cavalinho cá fora porque não apanha chuva  (salvo exista alguma pseudo frente embebida nesta caldeirada toda). 

Senhores do interior preparem-se.


----------



## Lousano (14 Abr 2011 às 18:35)

Veremos se Terça-Feira não dará algo para litoral.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2011 às 20:59)

Nem é preciso rezar muito, o principal obstáculo às trovoadas no litoral em dias quentes costuma ser a Nortada, e na próxima semana o vento irá soprar em geral fraco e de muitos quadrantes menos de Norte ou NW, o que não irá trazer o ar frio.

Já para não falar da instabilidade atmosférica e das condições que estão bem favoráveis a que ocorram trovoadas tanto no interior como no Litoral, penso eu.


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2011 às 09:49)

De facto tudo indica termos pela frente uma semana inteira de trovoadas a partir de Domingo com possibilidade delas ocorrerem um pouco por todo o país ao longo desses dias, embora a metade norte pareça a mais beneficiada.







.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Abr 2011 às 11:35)

Apesar de tudo olhando para a próxima semana inteira parece que o dia que pode ter precipitação de certa forma mais generalizada embora dispersa será no dia de Segunda Feira !!
Na terça e quarta serão claramente as regiões do Norte e Centro (interior) que terão mais chances.
Naquilo que os modelos neste momento mostram não vejo nada de relevante isto porque a depressão estará no mar, e os seus efeitos aqui na PI serão ao nivel do aquecimento diurno com actividade convectiva que surgirá durante a tarde.
Portanto será uns daqueles dias tipicos da altura do ano em que estamos..
A menos que a depressão se aproxime mais de nós pelo menos no GFS, então não vejo grande chuva aqui ....

Portanto será um regime de pipocas que surgirão basicamente no interior de Portugal !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2011 às 11:47)

xii, esta saida de agora do gfs nem prima é ás anteriores, muito pior, só mais para o norte é vai haver festa, mais para sul quase que nem chove.


----------



## Rainy (15 Abr 2011 às 23:32)

Bem tou a ver que daqui a bocado ficamos com uma semana igual a esta
A vegetação já está a secar como se estivesemos em Junho.


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2011 às 23:38)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> xii, esta saida de agora do gfs nem prima é ás anteriores, muito pior, só mais para o norte é vai haver festa, mais para sul quase que nem chove.



Cada vez está pior, esta última ainda pior está 



Rainy disse:


> Bem tou a ver que daqui a bocado ficamos com uma semana igual a esta
> A vegetação já está a secar como se estivesemos em Junho.



Se ficarmos ficamos, não podemos fazer nada para mudar


----------



## Aurélio (16 Abr 2011 às 17:43)

Boa tarde, este tópico está muito parado .. o pessoal anda muito na praia, a ver a paisagem 

Bom apenas para dizer que falando sobre Segunda Feira apenas com tanta incerteza que para aqui vai que teremos nesse dia a chegada da chuva depois do almoço mas que os locais onde caiará é incompletamente incerto dado que nem mesmo a 48 horas vejo duas runs iguais no que a este dado diz respeito !!

EDIT: Nesta run das 18h do GFS está muito parecido com o ECM em que os modelos estão constantemente a mudar e a 48h ainda nada está garantido, veremos se para por aqui tanta alteração.
Veremos no que tanta alteração ainda vai dar ...

Parece-me que nada está garantido que esta depressão exista mesmo como podem comprovar analisando as diversas runs dos modelos ... 
Conclusão a tirar o AA está cada vez empurrando essa depressão mais para cima de nós, na Segunda e terça, o que é um lado bom dado que não fica tudo no mar mas por outro lado mais um pouco e atira com ela para Espanha.... mas aguardemos serenamente !!


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Abr 2011 às 19:44)

Impressionante como este tópico está parado, quando a partir de amanhã se espera pelo menos uma semana interessantíssima do ponto de vista meteorológico em TODO o país! Menos interessante para mim, por exemplo, que esperava passar uns belos dias na Costa Vicentina e estou a ver que... está complicado...

 Não é todos os dias que se vê uma previsão como as que se têm visto nas últimas runs, uma semana seguidinha de grande instabilidade, muito provável a formação de células poderosas que originem aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, ou quem sabe, até algum fenómeno mais extremo... isto repito, quase TODOS os dias da semana quem vem!


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Abr 2011 às 19:56)

abril agua mil, vem ai uma semana molhada.

o que vale é que a ondulaçao nao vai subir muito e mesmo com chuva vai dar umas ondas pa se surfar ehehe.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Abr 2011 às 19:56)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Impressionante como este tópico está parado, quando a partir de amanhã se espera pelo menos uma semana interessantíssima do ponto de vista meteorológico em TODO o país! Menos interessante para mim, por exemplo, que esperava passar uns belos dias na Costa Vicentina e estou a ver que... está complicado...
> 
> Não é todos os dias que se vê uma previsão como as que se têm visto nas últimas runs, uma semana seguidinha de grande instabilidade, muito provável a formação de células poderosas que originem aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, ou quem sabe, até algum fenómeno mais extremo... isto repito, quase TODOS os dias da semana quem vem!



A malta por vezes é estranha .... quando chega o Outono é só verem uma possbilidade de chuva e pimba caiem cá todos, quando chega Dezembro já tão fartos da chuva e querem é a neve ... depois chega a Primavera e desejam o tempo de Verão e nem liga quando surge a possibilidade de chuva.
Reclamam quando está sol e querem a chuva, e depois quando chove reclamam que chove e querem o sol...
parece caso para dizer " a galinha do vizinho é sempre melhor do que a minha" 
Mas eu cá acho que gostam é de ver a paisagem que com o calor fica mais interessante e depois não querem outra coisa 
.......
*Voltando ao tópico bem será eventualmente uma semana bastante interessante dos aguaceiros e trovoadas para recordar que estamos em Abril e não em Agosto !!*


Espero que ninguém ficasse ofendido com o que disse porque a intenção não era claramente essa, mas de facto é muito estranho este tópico estar parado, como se viesse mais uma semana de sol !!


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 20:10)

Tenho estado a reparar que a margem sul de dia para dia vai ficando com cada vez com mais cape e LI.

Ontem na run das 12h tinhamos 700. Hoje na run das 6h tinhamos 800. E agora na run das 12h temos quase 1000.

*É normal ?*


----------



## David sf (17 Abr 2011 às 20:24)

A noite de Segunda para Terça poderá deixar muita precipitação na grande Lisboa, a ver pela previsão de quase todos os modelos. Depois a semana toda deverá ser marcada por grande instabilidade, pelo menos até Sábado. 

Previsão da precipitação do ECMWF na run de hoje das 00z, já disponível no Meteociel!!!!

http://images.meteociel.fr/im/9234/europeogif_sps1.gif


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2011 às 20:39)

David sf disse:


> A noite de Segunda para Terça poderá deixar muita precipitação na grande Lisboa, a ver pela previsão de quase todos os modelos. Depois a semana toda deverá ser marcada por grande instabilidade, pelo menos até Sábado.
> 
> Previsão da precipitação do ECMWF na run de hoje das 00z, já disponível no Meteociel!!!!
> 
> http://images.meteociel.fr/im/9234/europeogif_sps1.gif



Com a ULL a oeste e a depressão á superficie centrada tambem a W/NW, de um modo estatico ao longo dos proximos dias, estaremos numa região muito instavel caracterizada pela advecção de ar em pluma sob uma camada de ar mais frio em altura.
As linhas de forçamento dinamico e o aquecimento diurno ainda devem potenciar mais esta instabilidade...que se deverá apresentar quer sob forma de linhas convectivas quer em sistemas isolados localmente intensos ( o shear está tambem bastante razoavel).

Este padrão atmosferico é analogo aos que geram os eventos de tempo severo noutras regiãoes do mundo, tal como nos EUA, e apesar das nossas condiçoes geograficas serem diferentes e menos favoraveis, há que prestar atenção aos proximos dias no que toca a eventos localmente severos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Abr 2011 às 23:31)

muito sinceramente não me parece que tenhamos tempo severo, não espero mais que chuva, pontualmente forte e talvez alguma trovoada.
no entanto o que me parece mais relevante é a persistência da precipitação, pois parece ser bastante persistente.
esperemos pelas cenas dos próximos episódios


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 00:04)

> Diurnally driven showers and thunderstorms are expected to form in a weakly sheared environment. Severe weather should be unlikely.



Nada de especial...pelo menos para amanha..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Abr 2011 às 00:20)

o que eu quis dizer foi que alem de chuva persistente não espero nenhum fenómeno severo.


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2011 às 00:31)

Pelo menos as previsões do Freemeteo são muito animadoras...era bom que fosse assim era...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Abr 2011 às 09:04)

Será que o ditado popular ainda se faz valer? O início do mês não começou muito favorável, mas pode ser que esta semana haja realmente uma mudança de padrão...

Aquilo que os principais modelos que regem as previsões mostram é o seguinte:

- O GFS para esta semana prevê o desprendimento de um centro de médias/baixas pressões desde latitudes bem superiores, que em parte se deve à deslocalização do AA da nossa costa...sendo assim uma depressão mesmo que pequena a ocidente da Portugal Continental será o "motor" da rega desta semana...assim se espera, portanto, uma semana bastante chuvosa de Norte a Sul até à próxima segunda, resta saber se no final das contas ela chega como parecem prever...

- O ECMWF parece-me também concordar em quase tudo com o anterior, resta saber quais os acertos que se vão fazendo ao longo da semana...

- Também o WRF, utilizado pelo nosso vizinhos Galegos, prevê precipitação espalhada por todo o país, no entanto parece-me que se fará valer mais por ser constante do que em fortes aguaceiros...
As temperaturas máximas no litoral aproximar-se-ão aos 20ºC, e no interior alentejano um pouco mais...de resto parecem-me temperaturas expectáveis para a época...


----------



## cm3pt (18 Abr 2011 às 13:01)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Abril 2011*

URL=http://img824.imageshack.us/i/500brodenrc1804.png/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]




Eis a previsão em altitude. Parece que vai haver barulho.


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2011 às 13:19)

*Precipitação*
Previsão de modelos de mesoescala relativamente a precipitação, das 12z de hoje até às 06z de amanhã. 


*WRF/MG (horário)*








*ALADIN/IM (3 horas)*










*CAPE às 18z *



GFS (Global)






WRF (Meso)


----------



## cm3pt (18 Abr 2011 às 16:35)

Vince, já agora podia dizer qual o site onde foi buscar os mapas do CAPE/LI para a Peninsula Ibérica?

Ja agora ponho o mapa de satelite da peninsula


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 17:12)

Aqueles onde diz MeteoPT são outputs gerados pelo MeteoPT mesmo e só acessíveis aos moderadores e admins.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2011 às 09:32)

Vince disse:


> GFS (Global)



Deixo aqui a imagem de satélite pra confirmar a previsão


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 11:34)

Administração, como estão os mapas do MeteoPT na previsão para hoje?


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2011 às 15:30)

Atenção à linha de instabilidade: várias células surgiram, ao início da tarde, no *litoral oeste* e *Alentejo*, progredindo agora para o interior, no sentido nordeste. A presença de ventos superficiais poderá contribuir para a eventual ocorrência de fenómenos meteorológicos adversos, muito localizados.

Acompanhe as imagems de radar no site do IM.

Para a próxima madrugada está prevista a chegada de uma superfície frontal fria ao litoral oeste.


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2011 às 17:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Para a próxima madrugada está prevista a chegada de uma superfície frontal fria ao litoral oeste.



Presumo que a superfície frontal fria seja aquela mancha nebulosa bem visível no satélite. Quais são as probabilidades de a mesma trazer actividade eléctrica? 

Pelo menos o detector não acusa nada, por enquanto...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2011 às 17:27)

não me parece que traga actividade eléctrica, só se desenvolver ao chegar a portugal


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 17:29)

Lightning disse:


> Presumo que a superfície frontal fria seja aquela mancha nebulosa bem visível no satélite. Quais são as probabilidades de a mesma trazer actividade eléctrica?
> 
> Pelo menos o detector não acusa nada, por enquanto...



O que penso que poderá acontecer é haver alguma trovoada por convecção. Visto que com a chegada dessa frente a temperatura em altitude será mais fria, com a ascensão da temperatura mais quente do solo poderá causar trovoada... Estarei errado?


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2011 às 17:40)

Lightning disse:


> Presumo que a superfície frontal fria seja aquela mancha nebulosa bem visível no satélite. Quais são as probabilidades de a mesma trazer actividade eléctrica?
> 
> Pelo menos o detector não acusa nada, por enquanto...



Massa de ar pos-frontal muito instável, favorável a aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 17:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Massa de ar pos-frontal muito instável, favorável a aguaceiros e trovoadas.



Então, mas neste momento não tem, vai ter quando cá chegar?


----------



## Norther (19 Abr 2011 às 19:19)

http://www.meteorage.fr/euclid/euclid_last_lightnings.gif

http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...e=2011042006_201104181956_0_stormforecast.xml


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2011 às 20:13)

Boas tardes


Neste momento a NW temos uma depressão que se expressa em altitude e á superficie, e que resultou da interação entre uma cut-off e a advecção subtropical instavel que nos afecta desde ontem.

Nas proximas 24h a depressão deverá deslocar-se para S/SSE mantendo um sistema frontal pouco activo ao largo da costa ocidental.

Dada a posição do complexo depressionario a SW, amanhã continuaremos sob influencia de ar quente e humido vindo de sul, cuja instabilidade potencial será favorecida pelo aquecimento diurno e pela passagem de regiões  de forçamento dinamico nos niveis medios...tipico do sector divergente do jet em altitude.

Assim sendo teremos  a continuação do regime de aguaceiros e trovoadas localmente fortes, com o litoral ocidental a ser afectado por alguma nebulosidade estratiforme resultante da aproximação do sistema frontal.

Tambem as zonas altas, devido á elevada carga em agua da massa de ar que nos afecta, poderão ter periodos de chuva moderada e continua de origem origrafica..

Carta da temperatura potencial

*T+24h*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*T+48h*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Apesar da chegada de ar maritimo mais fresco e estavel, devido á aproximação do nucleo da cut-off em altura, a instabilidade deverá continuar tambem durante a 5f, embora mais dependente do aquecimento diurno...

------------

No que toca a tempo severo...não é de excluir alguma gustfront/downdraft mais intenso, ou periodos de precipitação localmente excessiva...embora em principio não se deva passar nada de especial ( tal como referem no ESTOFEX).


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2011 às 20:44)

Apesar de termos toda esta semana com instabilidade, a sinóptica destes dias é bastante dinâmica e distinta.

Estas animações ajudam a perceber

Airmass






Jet 300hpa


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 21:01)

Kari Kiefer do Weather Underground dá a previsão para hoje e os próximos dias 



> Meanwhile, to the south, a low pressure system located to the southwest of Ireland will swing a cold front through Portugal. Moderate winds will accompany the system, spreading moisture across the Iberian Peninsula. This will translate into widely scattered shower activity in Portugal and western Spain through the day. Isolated thunderstorms will be possible with the heaviest amounts of precipitation expected along the northern coasts of Portugal and Spain. Temperatures in Portugal will continue to cool Tuesday, while mild weather persists in Spain.



Fonte: Qualquer página do Wu em Portugal, neste exemplo Portalegre. Têm que estar registados e logados para ver a previsão na direita e ter o WU na língua inglesa


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 00:16)

> A level 1 was issued for parts of Iberian Peninsula mainly for large hail and locally strong wind gusts.
> 
> SYNOPSIS
> 
> ...


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 17:12)

> A level 1 was issued for Iberia mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.
> 
> SYNOPSIS
> 
> ...


O estofex continua a colocar um aviso 1 para amanhã a abranger Portugal.


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2011 às 20:09)

Geiras disse:


> O estofex continua a colocar um aviso 1 para amanhã a abranger Portugal.



Era isso que eu ia colocar agora neste tópico. 

Penso que para amanhã as chances de ver trovoada são maiores, porque o centro da depressão aproxima-se mais e para além disso a área abrangida pelo CAPE é maior (isto é, os modelos que mostram esta variável mostram uma mancha maior de CAPE do que em relação a hoje, e isto vendo a RUN das 12h do GFS).

Claro que não conta só isto que disse, pois os acumulados de precipitação em 6 horas para as 20 horas de amanhã, segundo este modelo, são bastante razoáveis para todo o País sem excepção.


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2011 às 22:29)

Coloco aqui agora a análise do número de descargas atmosféricas registadas pelo detector, para terem uma ideia, e citando o que o Vince disse:



Vince disse:


> Apesar de termos toda esta semana com instabilidade, a sinóptica destes dias é bastante dinâmica e distinta.



Não sei ao certo o significado de sinóptica, porque cada pessoa pode interpretar a palavra de maneira diferente ou com outro sentido, mas comparem os números de DEA's nos vários dias:

*Entre as 06h de dia 18-04-2011 e as 0h do dia 19-04-2011:*
- Aproximadamente 23.000 DEA's (valor mais elevado alguma vez registado pelo detector)

*Entre as 0h e as 06h do dia 19-04-2011:*
- Aproximadamente 8.700 DEA's
*A partir das 06h do mesmo dia e até às 0h do dia 20-04-2011:*
Diminuição muito brusca do número de descargas, com apenas poucas centenas registadas

*Desde as 15h de hoje e até à altura da publicação deste post:*
462 DEA's (em 6 horas e 50 mins)

Não tenho ainda os números bem oficiais, pois custa a tratar toda esta informação.

A instabilidade na atmosfera diminuiu muito, mas muito acentuadamente nestes 2 dias, tendo sido o final do dia 18 e início da madrugada de dia 19 a altura mais activa. 

Isto é só uma análise. Não significa nada mais que isso.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2011 às 23:58)

Lightning disse:


> Coloco aqui agora a análise do número de descargas atmosféricas registadas pelo detector, para terem uma ideia, e citando o que o Vince disse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E esperemos que amanhã volte a subir acentuadamente.

Gostei da análise..


----------



## nelson972 (21 Abr 2011 às 16:19)

Boas,
À boleia desta análise do número de descargas eléctricas ocorridas nestes dias, coloco uma questão: Os detectores registam _todas_ as DEAs? O mapa disponível no site do IM não mostra nenhuma ocorrida esta madrugada no distrito de Leiria, mas hoje acordei com um sonoro trovão, perto das 6:00.  
Porque não ficou registada?
 Desculpem o off-topic...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 16:23)

Há algumas descargas que os detectores simplesmente não detectam, ou interferência ou mesmo falha, acontece.


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Abr 2011 às 18:18)

Bem, e o que nos mostram as previsões para o curto/médio prazo? Mais uma vez, o tempo a melhorar substancialmente (calor, com corrente de NE) a partir de 2ª feira até... 6ª feira... Realmente alguém que me explique, se possível, o que se passa este ano (pelo menos durante todo este mês) em que temos semanas de trabalho com tempo de Verão (fora de época) e quando chega ao fim de semana em que a pessoa quer aproveitar esse Verão antecipado, o tempo volta novamente a piorar (bastante)... Um ou 2 fins de semana ainda se podem "levar na boa", agora sistematicamente (tirando esta semana)... Já é demais para coincidência... Claro que não mandamos no tempo, mas há aqui um padrão MUITO infeliz para quem quer aproveitar o fim de semana e, enfim, gozar o Verão antecipado que apanha durante a semana de trabalho...


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2011 às 20:06)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bem, e o que nos mostram as previsões para o curto/médio prazo? Mais uma vez, o tempo a melhorar substancialmente (calor, com corrente de NE) a partir de 2ª feira até... 6ª feira... Realmente alguém que me explique, se possível, o que se passa este ano (pelo menos durante todo este mês) em que temos semanas de trabalho com tempo de Verão (fora de época) e quando chega ao fim de semana em que a pessoa quer aproveitar esse Verão antecipado, o tempo volta novamente a piorar (bastante)... Um ou 2 fins de semana ainda se podem "levar na boa", agora sistematicamente (tirando esta semana)... Já é demais para coincidência... Claro que não mandamos no tempo, mas há aqui um padrão MUITO infeliz para quem quer aproveitar o fim de semana e, enfim, gozar o Verão antecipado que apanha durante a semana de trabalho...



O tempo melhora a partir de segunda sim mas a partir de quarta estão de volta as trovoadas e para o fim de semana seguinte piora mais ainda  é este o resumo para a semana que ai vem


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 20:08)

miguel disse:


> O tempo melhora a partir de segunda sim mas a partir de quarta estão de volta as trovoadas e para o fim de semana seguinte piora mais ainda  é este o resumo para a semana que ai vem



Não me digam que vou passar o meu dia de anos de 1 de maio com chuva ..

Se assim for, que tenha trovoada pois vou para um hotel em frente ao mar


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Abr 2011 às 20:32)

Podes acreditar... Depois de uma semana que aí vem de calor (novamente), para o fim de semana está a ser modelada chuva (e não é pouca!). Coincidências? Já não digo nada... TODOS os fins de semana de Abril foram MAUS (e vai ser dos meses de Abril mais quentes de que há memória... Paradoxal não?) 

Ao menos que a chuva (que muita falta faz) tb viesse durante a semana e PELO MENOS UM fim de semana fosse brindado com este verão antecipado em Abril... Mas nem um!! Impressionante...

P.S. - Desculpem os desabafos...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Abr 2011 às 01:51)

Boa noite a todos,

Esta última semana de Abril tem-se mostrado interessante, pelos menos quase ninguém tem ficado fora da animação...

Daqui para a frente aquilo que os modelos mostram é o seguinte:

- O GFS prevê este Sábado ainda muito chuvoso por todo o Continete, melhorando no Domingo e na Segunda-Feira em que se prevê a ocorrencia de aguaceiros localizados preferencialmente nas regiões do Sul.
Depois até Quinta teremos alguma calmia, mas não por muito tempo, já que uma "mini-depressão" a SO do Algarve deve provocar na 5a e 6a aguaceiros nas regiões do Sul...até que a animação chega na viragem do mês...sistema frontal de NO bem potente para a época do ano que certamente animará o inicio do mês de Maio...infelizmente parece que vamos ter uma queima bem molhada este ano no Porto...
As temperaturas devem manter-se amenas, havendo um ligeiro aumento da máxima até ao final do mês, voltando depois a baixar com a depressão de NO...

Novamente temos o ECMWF em consonancia com o mundial, ultimamente tem sido quase sempre assim...


----------



## David sf (23 Abr 2011 às 10:19)

A confirmar-se o que vem sendo previsto pela generalidade dos modelos, teremos um grande temporal de chuva, vento e mar no próximo fim de semana, com uma depressão muito cavado e muito a sul para a época do ano. Apesar de ainda faltar muito tempo existe já uma grande concordâncias entre todos os modelos, pelo que já se pode falar em forte tendência:

ECMWF:












GFS:






GEM/CMC:






BOM-ACCESS






Média dos ensembles do ECMWF:






Média dos ensembles do GFS:


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 11:17)

Hoje não é de esperar chuva, pois não? Quando regressa assim um bocado de precipitação, é que só faltam 10,2mm para completar a média, e ainda levo uma "dívida" de precisamente 10mm, dos outros meses.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 14:04)

Pedro disse:


> Hoje não é de esperar chuva, pois não? Quando regressa assim um bocado de precipitação, é que só faltam 10,2mm para completar a média, e ainda levo uma "dívida" de precisamente 10mm, dos outros meses.



Não, pouco ou nada. Se cair não será mais que 0,2mm .

Não, penso que hoje não choverá mais.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 14:11)

andres disse:


> Não, pouco ou nada. Se cair não será mais que 0,2mm .
> 
> Não, penso que hoje não choverá mais.



Não é de todo de descartar alguns aguaceiros, até porque os tem havido, e com dois ou três já acumulei 1mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 14:12)

Pedro disse:


> Não é de todo de descartar alguns aguaceiros, até porque os tem havido, e com dois ou três já acumulei 1mm.



Sim, claro.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Abr 2011 às 19:50)

Parece que ao contrário do que os modelos previam o bom tempo chegou um pouco mais cedo...

Daqui para a frente as previsões são as seguintes:

*Domingo*: Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros, sendo mais prováveis no período da tarde, possivelmente no interior acompanhados de trovoada...

*Segunda-Feira*: Cenário em tudo idêntico ao dia anterior, no entanto os aguaceiros deverão ser mais fracos e a possibilidade de trovoadas é mais reduzida...

*Terça-Feira*: Por todo o continente deverá ser um dia de sol, no entanto no Sul há possibilidade de caírem umas pingas, mas nada de considerável... 

*Quarta-Feira*: Dia idêntico ao anterior...

*Quinta-Feira*: Dia de transição entre os anteriores e de 6a, a partir do final do dia já haverá a possibilidade de precipitação em principal no litoral oeste...

*Sexta-Feira*: Dia com de chuva constante, principalmente a partir da tarde, boas acumulações em previsão

*Sábado*: Manutenção de dia de chuva, mas em regime de aguaceiros, sendo que durante a tarde serão temporalmente mais constantes...

*Domingo*: Domingo será uma repetição do dia anterior, manhã mais calma com bastantes abertas, a tarde mais chuvosa com a precipitação a deslocar-se de Sul para Norte...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2011 às 20:00)

O GFS nesta run das 12 andou a comer folar a mais.  Porque, o 1º de Maio será bastante chuvoso no Algarve, prevê cerca de 40 mm.  Mas ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## Norther (24 Abr 2011 às 17:51)

ate quarta e ao final de cada dia poderemos ter aguaceiros em algumas regiões do pais


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2011 às 19:18)

Não é só até quarta!! vamos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas todos os dias da semana incluindo o fim de semana que vem!


----------



## David sf (25 Abr 2011 às 11:40)

A grande animação até deve começar depois de Quarta. Até lá, e apesar do GFS apontar para alguma precipitação, o ECMWF não prevê nada, portanto é mais provável que não aconteça nada. Mesmo que o GFS tenha razão, não passarão de aguaceiros muito localizados.

A instabilidade generalizada deverá chegar na Quinta-feira, com a aproximação de uma depressão em altitude instalada no triângulo continente-Açores-Madeira.






Essa depressão servirá de atractor para a entrada de bastante frio a todos os níveis na região dos Açores, em conjunto com o anticiclone na Europa do norte que bloqueará a circulação zonal no Atlântico.






Essa entrada de ar frio no Atlântico central deverá originar uma ciclogénese bastante interessante, considerando a época do ano e a latitude em que ocorre, neste momento ainda sem certezas da sua profundidade, correcta localização e posterior evolução, mas a sua ocorrência é já bastante unânime em todos os modelos.

*ECMWF*











*GFS*











*GFS - paralela*











*UKMO*






*NOGAPS*






*GEM*






*BOM-ACCESS*






*JMA*


----------



## jpaulov (25 Abr 2011 às 21:06)

andres disse:


> Não me digam que vou passar o meu dia de anos de 1 de maio com chuva ..
> 
> Se assim for, que tenha trovoada pois vou para um hotel em frente ao mar



já somos dois...1 de maio e aniversário com chuva!


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2011 às 17:51)

Na run das 12z, o GFS cava também a depressão prevista para o próximo dia 1 de Maio a oeste do continente.


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2011 às 23:06)

AnDré disse:


> Na run das 12z, o GFS cava também a depressão prevista para o próximo dia 1 de Maio a oeste do continente.



Vai tudo depender da quantidade de energia que ela vai encontrar, resultante da massa de ar quente que tem andado por cá..e da intensidade da bolha fria em altura...e de como vai todo o sistema interagir com o jet..

Se de facto a conjunção de factores potencializar ao maximo a energia disponivel, é bem possivel que domingo tenhamos uma depressão bastante interessante!

Em todo o caso...nos proximos dias  até 6f continuaremos com calor e instabilidade á tarde...sendo que no sabado o aproximar da depressão deverá causar o agravamento do estado do tempo..com vento, mar agitado e aguaceiros ou periodos de chuva forte, algo que deve durara até 2f.

Resta lembrar que esta não é uma depressão tipica...concerteza terá os normais sistemas frontais, mas a maior parte da instabilidade será devida á presença de um nucleo frio em altura sob massas de ar á superficie relativamente quentes ( mesmo o mar tem estado bem quente)...dai, para alem da frente, teremos a passagem de linhas de instabilidade ou bolsas de instabilidade um pouco por todo o lado...sendo essas as que causarão a maior parte da precipitação ou eventos localmente mais severos..como o granizo ou rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2011 às 13:24)

Possibilidade de trovoadas pelo interior

*Quarta/Quinta/Sexta*


----------



## Mjhb (27 Abr 2011 às 21:27)

Vince disse:


> Possibilidade de trovoadas pelo interior
> 
> *Quarta/Quinta/Sexta*



Portanto Vince, amanhã será o dia mais "violento" em instabilidade, correcto? O que posso eu esperar por estas terras?


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2011 às 21:30)

Grande CAPE cá pelos Altos Alentejos, finalmente. A ver se dá em alguma coisa , porque nem 1400 tem dado para nada...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Abr 2011 às 22:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Grande CAPE cá pelos Altos Alentejos, finalmente. A ver se dá em alguma coisa , porque nem 1400 tem dado para nada...



Sim isso neste momento somente está bom é para o interior do país porque a parte do Litoral Oeste e Algarve pouco ou quase nada verão com esta nova situação do dia de hoje.
Amanhã á tarde será identica a hoje com aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior.
Sexta neste momento já só vejo aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior, pois os ventos de oeste farão os movimentos ascendentes surgirem no interior e ficarem por lá, claro nada invalida de cair algum chuvisco também no litoral,  ou algum aguaceiro.
No Sábado identico a Sexta.
...
No Domingo já quase tudo se esfumou e mais uma vez já quase em cima da hora para variar os modelos tiram o que de melhor davam !! E tudo passa a sul do Algarve.
Enfim é a vida !!


----------



## HotSpot (27 Abr 2011 às 23:22)

A RUN do GFS 18H volta a carregar com CAPE e LI para o Alto Alentejo. Amanhã pode ser um dia de instabilidade bastante interessante.






Temos por exemplo AVIS no centro da acção:


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2011 às 23:37)

Amanhã, será um dia de aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior centro e sul. 6ªfeira vai ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas no centro e sul afetando o litoral, sábado um dia idêntico ao de 6ªfeira, domingo será um dia com aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva que podem ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.

A run das 12 coloca 30 mm em Olhão, o ECM coloca mais de 20 mm. Mas como isto é trovoadas logo pode chover em Faro e em Olhão não. Mas, ultimamente, estes eventos têm sido generosos no Algarve.


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2011 às 09:56)

Pedro disse:


> Portanto Vince, amanhã será o dia mais "violento" em instabilidade, correcto? O que posso eu esperar por estas terras?



Nem sempre as coisas são assim, muitas vezes não são os dias com mais CAPE os que geram as melhores células ou estas acontecem nas zonas onde há mais CAPE. Mas parece-me pelo menos seguro esperar que a instabilidade além de se formar no interior sul chegando pontualmente a zonas do litoral como ontem, hoje também andará pela região centro.


GFS







ECM







ALADIN







WRF


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2011 às 14:55)

Início de tarde muito instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas: Mogadouro, Coimbra, Gumarães e parte oriental da Ilha da Madeira.


----------



## Rainy (30 Abr 2011 às 18:00)

Aquela frente de instabilidade vinda da Madeira vai nos afectar?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Abr 2011 às 19:53)

vai mas onde vai ter mais actividade é em Espanha , como sempre.


----------

